# Chick hatched overnight



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi everyone so yesterday was day 20 for pearls first egg and a little chick has hatched overnight, both parents seem to be doing well. 
Is there anything I should be looking out for in these first few days? I really just want to leave them to it but I’m a little anxious pearl is tame so I can go in and look to check everything is ok.
I’ll add a pic it’s not great but it’s sat just infont of mum&#55357;&#56845;
Edit...
So I’ve just been to lock them up for the night and there’s a second chick hatched, wasn’t expecting one so soon!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats!! 

Really it depends on how much interaction you want to have with them right now. If you want to pick them up, make sure they're intestines aren't black, black intestines are bad. They should be clear. 

A lot of times the first two eggs hatch close together because parents won't sit on the first until the second has been laid.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks Roxy, I’m a little scared to hold them while this small was thinking of leaving them to it for at least a week they seem to be doing ok I have heard dad feeding the first chick. If I do pluck up the courage I’ll check the intestines I’m assuming that’s easily done?
It was such a shock to see chick two I thought it would be every other day as that’s how their laid not sure when to expect chick 3?


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi Nat22 I love your pictures with the chicks so sweet. Hope they continue to do well and florish. My update not good mine are no good, finally took them out today, two were DIS I was disappointed but prepared after the third week of nothing. Hopefully they will try again. Now they are happy in the larger cage playing with their toys and enjoying the space, in the larger cage their focus is off eggs and the nesting box, they have not checked the box once since I put it back in the cage. I guess when they are ready. Did you name the chicks yet?


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi divamamabird thanks they are so freaking cute I could spend all day with them which is easier now m+d are out more having down time, they are gaining weight fast now although I do believe they are slightly behind in development, they are 16,15 and 13 days they aren’t quite the weight they should be or have as many pin feathers as they should(although the internet is not always right and I wish I hadn’t looked). 
We have named them after chocolate as they came over the kids Easter break and I wanted unisex names so we have a Mars, Rolo, Crunchie and Coco
Sorry about sunny and coco eggs it’s such a shame when they put so much effort in with them I’m glad they are enjoying the larger cage and having a break fingers crossed next time they’ll be a better outcome.
Pics are from our snuggles today while M+d enjoyed some time together


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are super cute! Just remember, even if they are behind now, they'll catch up. Stunted babies don't stay stunted.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks Roxy, That’s good to know I’ve been making up hand rearing formula for the parents and softened pellets and since they started eating this the babies are gaining good weight so hopefully they are getting better nutrition now and will catch up. I was going to assist feed but the parents are doing really well and I didn’t want to upset them this is their first chicks and im honestly amazed with their parenting skills.
I’m determined when pearl and Hampton are finished raising this babies I’ll get them on a better variety of food.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks Roxy, That’s good to know I’ve been making up hand rearing formula for the parents and softened pellets and since they started eating this the babies are gaining good weight so hopefully they are getting better nutrition now and will catch up. I was going to assist feed but the parents are doing really well and I didn’t want to upset them this is their first chicks and im honestly amazed with their parenting skills.
I’m determined when pearl and Hampton are finished raising this babies I’ll get them on a better variety of food.


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Nat22 I am so happy to hear about your update, such wonderful news with them. Your photos are inspiring so happy the whole family is doing well. I chuckled with the names love that even though it made me slightly hungry they are great names and very nice for their soon to be personalities. I would not be able to put them down either. Have fun!!!


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi divamamabird they are growing rapidly now it’s amazing to watch and be a part of and pearl and Hampton are still in love just today they were eating out a huge bowl of seed but had to eat so that their heads were touching at all times! So cute!
We are handling them much more now and they are enjoying head and chin scratches now I think I have three like mum and one like dad as the little one has a yellow crest.
Pic is from today although my phone is full of pic of them.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They're getting so big!!


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Wow they all so beautiful, following the leader. So great! My update is my mother in law has alot of pairs of excellent breeders they are having numerous babies so she gave me two and they are both developing this time I was able to check and saw the chick this time just in case they have to adopt. Sunny did lay two of her own this morning now she is sitting on all of them and Coco is still helping out. Still not getting hopes up but that is a little light of happiness. Yours are a happy healthy bunch and that is such a great feeling, it is entertaining to watch them as a family. All the luck and happiness for you!


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks Roxy they sure are I can’t believe how much they change daily it really is amazing!
Hi divamamabird I hope that this clutch has a different outcome for sunny and coco it is such a stressful time watching them go through it but truly amazing too! 
They are very healthy and getting really big the first 3 are super chilled out and no 4 does nothing but hiss and screech all the time but he’s always fed so not sure it it just gonna be a noisy bird or maybe Male it drives me nuts!


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Nat22 thanks for the update. Glad the Chickie's are well. Have Hampton and Pearl tried to breed again. Coco and Sunny only had a break for a week than here comes the second clutch, I was already heartbroken and wanted to give them a break too. They love their new cage if they have a family it is large enough for them in there. They are now in the family room so I can keep a better eye on them and shy Sunny has finally started enjoying herself more I bought them new toys she loves her swing and they play like kids. I am making them bread cake today she is trying more foods now. I would love to have chicks they are so beautiful but Coco runs the house and would love to have a junior grandbird from him, both birds mean so much to me I just want him to have a family he brought so much joy to me and my family over the years. I just want him to live his life to the fullest that will complete him. Just how you feel about yours. Such little package in a bird brings a world filled with joy. Your updates bring joy too thanks so much!


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Divamamabird oh wow second clutch already I suppose nature takes over and they want to breed I do hope everything works out this time for them glad they are enjoying their big cage and in the family room you can keep an eye on them better! 
My babies are growing far too fast I don’t really want pearl and Hampton to breed again but on the other hand I’ll be sad to have no more babies, mine are 4 weeks now and I’m sure the first one will be out the nest soon two of them have homes and we are keeping the eldest and I’m gonna smuggle the other one into my dads aviary as I’m not sure I can part with them! 
I love keeping you updated and likewise I like getting updates on sunny and coco I’m really hoping they’ll be chick pics soon.
My dads pair are also on eggs again the 3rd one was laid yest, hoping they do better this time too.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Very cute!! 

OK so double clutching is very normal and VERY VERY hard to prevent. Once your babies start to fledge and leave the nest, mom and dad will probably start mating again and laying again. This is normal. It is much easier to prevent a third clutch than a second clutch. Just a heads up lol.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*chick hatched*

Oh they are so cute! A cockatiel chick conga line!  I hope they all continue to grow and thrive! It would be so fun to hatch chicks and watch them grow. The only thing I've ever hatched is a crested gecko. That was fun, too, but I think it would be awesome to raise cockatiels.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks Roxy to say I’m in love with them all is an understatement!
The chicks are four weeks now so I’m expecting them to leave the nest in the next week or two I think. I did know about double clutching not sure it’s something I want them to do as their pets really not money makers but being aviary birds it’s harder to do hormone control and I never knew about third clutch I thought they only had two per year.
Once the babies fledge will they still sleep in the nestbox or not was thinking I might remove the nestbox completely. Although Pearl and Hampton haven’t been fazed by parenting so a second clutch wouldn’t be too bad for them.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No the babies will still sleep in the nestbox after fledging for at least two more weeks or so. They don't have the balance yet to sleep on perches or anything like that. If you can't do hormone control I would expect at least one more clutch from them just because the weather outside is screaming "it's spring! Make babies!!"


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks Janalee, I love lining them all up in age order it’s just so cute! It has been an amazing experience but not without it worries but as you can see definitely worth it to snuggle with these cuties.
Roxy they must know the seasons as the weather here in the U.K. is definitely not screaming spring when Pearl was laying it was snowing and we had to put a heater in as it was so cold although it’s slowly warming up here now. They are still very much in love so I expect a second clutch then the nestbox is definitely coming out!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It's not so much the seasons as the time the sun comes up and goes down. During spring the sun goes down later and comes up earlier so that triggers breeding. That's why to prevent breeding, long nights are recommended because night time is longer during the winter when they aren't supposed to breed.


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

They are truly beautiful Nat22, love them all in a nice little line lol. It would be hard for me to part with them to. I was surprised she laid eggs so quickly, however I am staying out of it this time. I am not overly excited this time but they have less interruption this time around from me I am working a lot right now. Coco is taking good care of everyone and I provide what they need things are going a bit more smoother this time around the cage helps alot plus they like looking at us, I think our family provides them with entertainment. Glad you are keeping some and the others have homes go to. They are beautiful and you did such a wonderful job with them!


----------

